# Start your Dexter herd! Cow and bull for sale $1500



## cmcgalla (Oct 20, 2013)

Great opportunity for you hobby farmers and homesteaders. We have 2 animals for sale:
A black, registered, purebred Irish Dexter cow ADCA#037085
PHA and Chondro non-carrier
D.O.B. 4-21-2012
We are pretty certain she is bred to our awesome bull, Five Star Prince Charles ADCA# 038021 he homozygous polled (no horns on offspring): The fact that she might be bred does not affect the price, we just need sell her because we bought a dairy cow. Will sell separate for $1000

Second Animal
A black, disbudded bull calf born April 13, 2016 
PHA and Chondro non-carrier
He is able to registered if you would like.
Sire: Top of Hollowâs Owen ADCA# 035401
Dam: Magee Farm Roz ADCA# 036870
Will sell separate for $800

Buy both for $1500 and save $300! Why? Because we want more people raising Dexters!


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Where are they


----------

